# Taklon Brush For Shellac



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

I see 2" Taklon brushes advertised for $40+ in some finishing websites and for about 25% of that in hobby shops.

What is the difference?

Thanks,
Jim​


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/Brushes.htm
Went looking for information on Taklon brushes and came across this site. Apparently, they are good to go from posters on other message boards. Shop for the best price! One site recommended *1” Golden Taklon brush from an art supply store for brushing shellac. I am willing to try it!*

*Buy an expensive brush and learn how to clean it *

*I use quality china bristle brush for Shellac, Lacquer, and Varnish*. Use alcohol for cleaning Shellac brush and Lacquer thinner to clean Lacquer brush. Have read about cleaning oil varnish brush with lacquer cleaner too, instead of mineral spirits. I have not tried that yet.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Go to Jeff Jewit't's Site for Brushes*

Jeff is the expert on using synthetic brushes. He is normally not a fan of them for shellac or other solvent borne finishes but he does have one that he recommends.

His site is http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/jewitt.htm


----------

